# auf lokale musik online zugreifen



## jenno (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo ihr,

weiss jemand eine Software, mit der man auf seine eigene lokale Musik online zugreifen kann?  Ich stelle mir das ungefähr so vor, dass ich quasi so wie man Internet Radio hören kann, auch auf seine eigene Festplatte die zu Hause steht zugreifen kann und die Musik dann abspielen kann.  Ich bin auch schon am Suchen, weiss nur noch nicht so recht, wonach ich suchen soll...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2005)

Schau zB bei Shoutcast vorbei, damit machst Du Dir nen Quasi-Internet-MP3 Player.
Übers Netz auf Deine Pladde zuzugreifen, heisst, auf Deinem Rechner nen FTP/Webserver laufen
lassen, ständig die IP-Adresse des Rechners kennen (zB über dyndns.org).
Damit machst Du Deinen Rechner von aussen verwundbar.

Versuchs mit dem Erstgenannten  Shoutcast.com

mfg chmee


----------



## BeaTBoxX (22. Februar 2005)

Jepp ich denke auch ein Streamserver wie SHoutcast sollte es tun.
allerdings musst du vorher eine Playlist anlegen. Und sowas wie Remotesongauswahl ist damit denk ich mal auch nicht drin. :/

Gruß
Frank


----------

